# Arbeitskolege stirbt bei Unfall



## heliusdh (12. April 2005)

Als ich das heute morgen laß, dachte ich nur der arme. Auf der Arbeit erfuhr ich das es ein Arbeitskolege von mir ist.

Anzeige in der Zeitung:



> 21-jähriger Radler stirbt bei tragischem Unfall
> 
> GIFHORN. Ein 21 Jahre alter Fahrradfahrer aus Gifhorn ist gestern Abend bei einem tragischen Verkehrsunfall auf der Braunschweiger Straße gestorben. Der Mann musste nach Angaben der Polizei auf Höhe des Wiesenweges wegen einer entgegenkommenden Radfahrerin stark bremsen. Dabei verlor er das Gleichgewicht, stürzte auf die Straße und wurde von einem Auto erfasst. Der 19-jährige Audifahrer aus Wolfsburg versuchte, dem Radfahrer auf die Gegenfahrbahn auszuweichen. Dort stieß er mit einem Fahrschul-Lastwagen zusammen. Der Audi wurde wieder nach rechts geschleudert und überrollte den Radfahrer. Die Insassen des Audi erlitten einen Schock. Ein Sachverständiger soll den Unfallhergang klären. Die Straße wurde für 3 Stunden voll gesperrt.



In trauer

Fabian H. und seine Arbeitskolegen


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (12. April 2005)

sowas ist natürlich traurig mein beileid.
ich wünsche der familie alle kraft für die nun anstehende zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisdOof (12. April 2005)

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Mein Beileid.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (12. April 2005)

Mein Beileid für alle Betroffenen.

Ich war Zeuge dieses furchtbaren Unfalls.
Mit der allergrössten Sicherheit wäre in seinem Fall ein Helm allerdringenst nötig gewesen. Aber leider hat er gefehlt. Leider.
Also kann ich hier wie viele Vorgänger nur wieder appellieren SETZT EINEN HELM AUF!!!!


----------



## heliusdh (13. April 2005)

Ich denke ein Helm ist nie verkehrt, aber bei dem Unfall hätte er nicht viel geholfen. Beim Sturz auf alle Fälle, aber gegen das auto hatte er keine chance! Leider


----------



## edvars (13. April 2005)

Hiermit möchte auch ich gerne Kondolieren.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (14. April 2005)

@heliosdh
Falsch!


----------



## harryhallers (15. April 2005)

Mein Beileid den Betroffenen.
Bin selber schon mal auf der Strasse langgerutscht und war heilfroh das es nur eine großflächige Abschürfung war und kein Auto in der Nähe.

Grüße.


----------



## Rabbit (15. April 2005)

Auch ich möchte mein Beileid bekunden!
Und bitte "mißbraucht" dieses Thema nicht zu einer Pro-/Contra Diskussion zum Thema Helm. Die wäre hier sicher fehl am Platze!


----------



## Tourenfahrer (15. April 2005)

Die Helmdisskusion wäre hier wirklich fehl am Platze. 
Es ist meinerseits schlicht die klar dazugehörende Aussage, wenn ein Radfahrer aufgrund seiner schweren Kopfverletzung gestorben ist. 

Also ohne Diskussion: HELM AUF!!!


----------

